# looking for deer shoulder recipes



## Bulldawgn (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a deer shoulder that I'm looking for a good recipe


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

salt and pepper, cut potatoes, carrots, and onions. put all in a oven bag and place in the oven at 350. add a little fluid in the bag before closing. beer, wine, coke, water, beef broth- your choice.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

A little late on this but save it for next year, or if'n you have one in the freezer, this works well.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/roast-venison-shoulder-31297/


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jspooney said:


> salt and pepper, cut potatoes, carrots, and onions. put all in a oven bag and place in the oven at 350. add a little fluid in the bag before closing. beer, wine, coke, water, beef broth- your choice.


 Listen to the spoon


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

shoulder, neck and meat between the rib bones make great Slim Jims ......... from Oakes in Chumuckla


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

My first choice is to have it made into some kind of meat stick just because of all the tuff parts in the shoulders. 

Less that here is a reciepe I use for tuff venison that works very nice. Remove all the tallow(Deer fat) you possibly can for this recipe. It will impart a gamey taste to the finished product. 

Cut into peices that will fit in the slow cooker, cover with rootbeer (not diet) and cook till it seperates into strings with a fork (usually takes 8-10 hours). Remove from the cooker seperate out just the meat discarding all the tendon, silver skin and bone. Mix with your favorite barbeque sauce, I like Baby Rays for this one. Put it on a bun with some cole slaw, crack a beer and enjoy. 

Dave


----------

